# Where to stay on the Oregon Coast (non-timeshare)?



## TravelOrDie (Apr 20, 2006)

We are looking to stay 2 nights on the Oregon Coast - right on the beach (love to hear and see the ocean) - just my wife and I.  Any suggestions?  Only have RCI and see nothing avialable that is on the water - so looking for something else - romantic lodge, B&B etc??

THANKS!


----------



## teepeeca (Apr 20, 2006)

It depends upon what part of the Oregon coast you are looking for.  For starters, contact the various county visitor's centers and/or chamber of commerce.  Seaside, Oregon has many "good" places to rent, as does Cannon Beach, and keep going farther down the coast.  WE go to the Oregon coast every summer, using timeshares.

Growing up, we had a beach house in Seaside, with a beautiful ocean view---wish we still had it !!!

Tony


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 20, 2006)

One of the nicest areas of the OR coast is Canon Beach. Very quant with lots of great shops and a great beach. 

There is a great hotel at Canon Beach just outside of town called the Stephanie Inn. The hotel is perfect. Great rooms, with a luxurious baths, balonies with spectacular views. A great restaurant and a wonderful common room overlooking the ocean. We haven't stayed there in a couple years but were just talking about visiting the inn again.

Here is a link to the Inn   www.stephanieinn.com/theinn.asp

Good Luck

PS  The hotel doesn't allow little kids so it is very romantic and quite.


----------



## Pedro (Apr 20, 2006)

Take at look at the Salishan resort http://www.salishan.com/.  We stayed there a couple of years ago and we enjoyed it very much.  We had a room with a really nice view of the ocean.  Although the resort is on the other side of the highway, it is a short walk to the ocean.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 20, 2006)

try www.vrbo.com


----------



## teepeeca (Apr 20, 2006)

The schooner landing in Newport, Oregon, has rentals, even though it is a timeshare.  Their phone numbers are: reservations: 541-265-9285.  the front desk is: 541-265-4293.  Their website is -- www.schoonerlanding.com  ...

Tony


----------



## copper (Apr 20, 2006)

The Stephanie Inn is very very nice and ocean front. 

Inn at otter crest or  Inn at Spanish Head 
are two other options.

---edited to correct link---


----------



## quiltergal (Apr 20, 2006)

I'll second Salishan.  Though it's not ocean front it's a beautiful walk to the beach.  Lots of fir trees around, indoor pool and jacuzzi.  Great golf.  The Inn at Spanish Head in Lincoln City is also very nice.  

As far as towns on the coase go I like Brookings/Harbor on the south end.  It generally has better weather than the rest of the coast.  Florence and Newport are my next two favorites followed by Seaside.


----------



## TravelOrDie (Apr 20, 2006)

*This is why I love TUG!*

I can't believe that I put this request in just before my lunch meeting and already have all of these great ideas!  THANKS!!!!


----------



## TAG (Apr 21, 2006)

My favorite place is in the little town of Yachats.  It's called the Shamrock Lodgettes.  http://www.shamrocklodgettes.com  Hard to get into though, it's usually full.  

-TAG


----------



## cloud3 (Nov 10, 2007)

*I vote for The Inn at Otter Crest*

I too like the Inn at Otter Crest.  It is a strata owned resort property where owners have a management company run the resort.  There are some timeshare units (RCI #0669) but most of the resort is owner condos.  The resort is built on the side of a hill with over 25 separate buildings each housing 4 to 8 condos (1 and 2 bedrooms). The ones facing the ocean on a lower level have great views and the sound of ocean waves.  The resort has good web site complete with outstanding photos of the Oregon coast :http://www.innatottercrest.com/index.htm .


----------



## Mydogs2big (Nov 11, 2007)

My favorite place to stay is also Cannon Beach.  It's a beautiful beach with incredible views, quaint little town, not too overcrowded.  You can drive up to seaside to shop more if you like as it is only 15 minutes away.  Or even drive past there to Astoria to check it out, but I would definately stay in Cannon Beach.  If there's nothing available, stay in Seaside and spend time in Cannon Beach.


----------



## kwilson (Nov 12, 2007)

Also at Yachats is the Adobe. Right on the water with a decent restaurant within. I believe they have rooms with hot tubs as well. Right down the coast in Florence is the Driftwood Inn, also on the water with its own restaurant


----------



## lynnray (Nov 12, 2007)

*many great spots on Oregon coast*

We have stayed at Seaside, Canon Beach, Depot Bay, Newport and others on the south end of the coast.  Depoy Bay is great for whale watching all year long.  There is a pod that resides there.

Our favorite place to stay if I had to pick one is Sea and Sand in Seaside.  Right on the ocean.  There is a promeade for great people watching.  Close enough to visit Canon Beach.

Also Newport has a great aquarium and nice place on the ocean.

It all depends on what you want to do.  

Have fun!  We love the Oregon coast.


----------



## luana (Nov 18, 2007)

*Yachats and Newport*

I second the Shamrock Lodgettes at Yachats because everyone I know who has stayed there loves it! The Sylvia Beach Hotel in Newport is another location that everyone seems to love. I personally recommend April's, the restaurant across the street from the Sylvia Beach Hotel.

When we were renovating our fishing cabin after after it flooded, we stayed at the Hallmark in Newport because we could take our dogs there, it was comfortable, overlooks the ocean and rooms have fireplaces. I don't recommend The Adobe at Yachats if you have your pet along; the rooms where they will accept pets are just terrible!


----------



## easyrider (Nov 21, 2007)

*Lincoln City this time of year*

Lincoln City for sure this time of year. The Chinook Winds Casino Resort is right on the beach and has restaraunts and entertainment. Lincoln City is also close to other tourist destinations like Newport and Depoe Bay.


----------

